# Drugstore Foundations for MAC NC30 Girl



## colormeblue (Oct 18, 2014)

So, I love my MAC but I really want try the following drugstore foundations, if any NC30 girls out there who use any of these could please tell me what shade you are in those foundations,( if you use them), I would really appreciate it, I'm more on the olivy side. The ones with the stars next to them are the ones I really want to try. Thanks girlys!  *Loreal True Match Lumi *Loreal True Match   Maybelline Dream Liquid *Revlon Photoready *Covergirl Outlast Stay Fabulous 3 in 1 *Maybelline Fit Me Foundation *Revlon Colorstay   Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse   Maybelline 24 Hr or Maybelline Superstay 24   Rimmel Wake Me Up *Rimmel Stay Matte   Rimmel Match Perfection *Rimmel Lasting Finish *Rimmel 25 Hour   Covergirl Clean Foundation


----------



## makeupfever0 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have used Revlon colorstay in 300 Golden Beige and that was a pretty good match, and with the Covergirl Outlast Stay Fabulous  I'm  shade 845 Warm Beige (also NC30)


----------



## colormeblue (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you so much Makeupfever0 will try those!


----------



## colormeblue (Nov 3, 2014)

For others who want to try Drugstore foundations that match NC30 I will be posting shades next to the above foundations that have been recommended by fellow specktra members or personally been matched by me.


----------



## colormeblue (Nov 3, 2014)

colormeblue said:


> So, I love my MAC but I really want try the following drugstore foundations, if any NC30 girls out there who use any of these could please tell me what shade you are in those foundations,( if you use them), I would really appreciate it, I'm more on the olivy side. The ones with the stars next to them are the ones I really want to try. Thanks girlys!  *Loreal True Match Lumi *Loreal True Match   Maybelline Dream Liquid *Revlon Photoready- Golden Beige *Covergirl Outlast Stay Fabulous 3 in 1 *Maybelline Fit Me Foundation *Revlon Colorstay   Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse- Natural Beige Medium 2.5   Maybelline 24 Hr or Maybelline Superstay 24- Classic Beige   Rimmel Wake Me Up *Rimmel Stay Matte   Rimmel Match Perfection *Rimmel Lasting Finish *Rimmel 25 Hour   Covergirl Clean Foundation


   Maybelline Fit Me Shine Free Foundation (stick) #220   Maybelline Dream Wonder Fluid Touch Foundation- 40 Nude


----------

